# My girl is still with me



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your girl is beautiful. 

I'm glad to hear she's still with you and doing so well. 

Hope you have many days together ahead for you both.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's a beautiful girl and I hope she gives time the paw and makes it well past *16*!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Redpin04*

Redpin04

So glad your girl is with you and I agree, as long as she is comfortable that is all that matters.

Please keep us posted!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like she is lovin life, wishing you guys many, many more hikes!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It sounds like she's doing great. Old gold is the absolute best. I hope she is with you for a long time to come.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet Girl said:


> It sounds like she's doing great. Old gold is the absolute best. I hope she is with you for a long time to come.



I agree old gold is good. The other golden in the picture is my middle childs named Henley. He's about 16 months old and handful. He's well trained and walks well with us when he's around. 

However we dog sit a lot and while he's a lot of fun he I forgot how much energy young goldens have. 

He also shadows me everywhere I go in the house and likes to wake me during the night to see if it's playtime. 

It's funny though, my daughter always mentions how the first few days home he spends a lot of time sleeping so I think we actually wear each other out.

I can't see myself ever being without a dog but it really sucks that their lives are so short in comparison to our own. 

Each one leaves a special mark that is appreciated but also leaves a hole when they've left us.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

My old labrador (Lou) lived until one month after her 17th birthday. She died in my arms of old age. She was on Metacam for 5 years to stop arthritic pain. My vet, like yours said the harm it was maybe doing her was less than the pain she would suffer without it. Hope you have many more years with your old girl.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well time is flying by and she's still with us and doing about the same.

She's slow to get up, most of the time 'calls' for help up but will still walk with me whenever I ask her. I don't as much because it was such a brutal winter as well as it takes her so long for the walk and she'll often start limping through it.

In any case it's been a while since she's been professionally groomed and she's overdue. Right now i'm looking for someone that can come to the house so that she's in a familiar environment. 

She's not as alert, hearing isn't what it once was, moves at 1/3 of her previous pace but **** if I still don't love her more and more every day.

So what do you do for grooming of your old gold? I really want to get that Chihuahua smell off of her(see attached pics) :yuck:


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad that your girl is still with you.

About the blood work, yes, it will not change the fact that she has to remain on pain meds but it will give you a good insight into her overall health and alert you to anything amiss.

Has your vet recommended that you start her on Denamarin, Denosyl or Marin to keep her liver strong? I gave both my seniors Denamarin and it helped them so much. Fish oil is another supplement besides a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement to help their joints - both my seniors got those as well.

Good luck, I hope she will be around for you for a long time to come.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Totally understand everything you said, sending over big hugs from me and my almost 14 year old, treasure every day x


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

When my old gold was not up to a trip to the groomer, I would trim her hair myself, eventually had to clean up her rump as she lost a bit of control. And she had been on Metacam for a long time, no long term effect. Anyway, I would use a soapy washcloth to clean up certain areas then wipe with a clean wash cloth a few more times. Not as good as the groomer but it would help.

Also there are doggy wipes (like baby wipes) that help a little bit too. Do you brush her? That helps, too, plus the dog usually loves it.

Reading your posts brought me back to the last few years of my girl Maggie's life, such as slow walk, hard of hearing, helping her get up. Nothing like old gold! And I always say I treat my senior dog as I would hope someone would treat me when I get up there.

Good luck and keep sharing your love. I can feel it in your posts.


----------

